# Roccat Kone XTD Laser in Ordnung / richtig konfigurieren?



## raulduke467 (7. Dezember 2013)

Howdy,

Hab mir im Mai diesen Jahres eine Roccat Kone XTD gekauft und war begeistert von der Maus, irgendwann begann die rechte Maustaste zu schleifen und ich hab mir eine neue schicken lassen. Mit dem neuen Teil werde ich nicht richtig warm. Habe die Traibereinstellungen gelassen wie sie waren und trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl als ob die Maus nicht wirklich präzise arbeiten würde, mein Aim in FPS war auch schon mal besser. Hab mir jetzt ein neues Mauspad gekauft um das mal auszuschließen.

Meine Fragen an euch, gibt es eine Möglichkeit um festzustellen ob der Laser einwandfrei ist?

Welche Einstellungen würdet ihr vornehmen? Windowsmauseinstellungen sind auf: Beschleunigung aus, Geschwindigkeit auf Mitte (7). im Roccattreiber: Sensitivity 3, DPI 1600, Polling Rate 1000 Hz, TCU On, DCU Extra Low, Rest habe ich nicht angegriffen.

Mauspad habe ich das Steelseries qck (das ist mir fast etwas zu groß, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).


----------



## Yik (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich verwende die gleiche Maus, aber mit dem Roccat Sense Pad. Es ist schwer zu sagen, welches die besten Einstellungen sind, das empfindet jeder anders.

Meine Einstellungen: 

*Windows einstellungen:* *Mausbeschleunigung:* AN | *Geschwindigkeit:* 7
*Roccat Treiber:* *Sensitivity:* 3 | *DPI:* 3200 | Polling-Rate: 1000Hz | *TCU:* ON | | *DCU:* OFF (DEFAULT) | *X-Y Axis:* -1


----------



## SaPass (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich benutze auch die Kone XTD auf einem Roccat Taito.
*
Windowseinstellungen:**
Mausbeschleunigung:* aus
*Zeigergeschwindigkeit:* 6 (Mitte ?!)

*Roccat Treiber:*
*Sensitivity Options:* 0
*DPI:* 800 beim Zocken, 1600 bei Windows
*Polling-Rate: *1000Hz
*TCU:* on
*DCU:* off (default)

Ich hoffe, dass mit diesen Einstellungen die Mausbewegung 1:1 auf den Bildschirm übertragen wird, ohne dass da irgendeine weitere Beschleunigung da rauf gerechnet wird. Damit sind auch die DPI-Einstellungen der Maus direkt mit anderen PCs vergleichbar, ich muss mich also nicht umgewöhnen, wenn ich auch an einem anderen PC 800 DPI oder 1600 DPI auswähle.


----------



## raulduke467 (8. Dezember 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch die Kone XTD auf einem Roccat Taito.
> *
> Windowseinstellungen:**
> Mausbeschleunigung:* aus
> ...



Wie groß ist denn dein Bildschirm und mit welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## SaPass (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich benutze zwei Bildschirme für Windows, aber gezockt wird nur auf einem.
23" - 1920 x 1080 (Windows + zocken) 
21" - 1680 x 1050 (nur Windows)

Beim Zocken von Shootern benutze ich dann die 800 DPI. Das bin ich seit Jahren gewöhnt. Bei Windows muss ich 1600 DPI benutzen, da sonst der Weg der Maus auf dem Mauspad zu lange wird, wenn ich den Mauszeiger von ganz links nach ganz rechts bewegen möchte (ca. 12 cm Weg bei 800 DPI, 6 cm Weg bei 1600 DPI).


----------



## raulduke467 (8. Dezember 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich benutze zwei Bildschirme für Windows, aber gezockt wird nur auf einem.
> 23" - 1920 x 1080 (Windows + zocken)
> 21" - 1680 x 1050 (nur Windows)
> 
> Beim Zocken von Shootern benutze ich dann die 800 DPI. Das bin ich seit Jahren gewöhnt. Bei Windows muss ich 1600 DPI benutzen, da sonst der Weg der Maus auf dem Mauspad zu lange wird, wenn ich den Mauszeiger von ganz links nach ganz rechts bewegen möchte (ca. 12 cm Weg bei 800 DPI, 6 cm Weg bei 1600 DPI).


 
Stellst du im Spiel dann die Sensitivity um?


----------



## SaPass (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Dafür sind ja die beiden Tasten unter dem Mausrad.


----------



## raulduke467 (8. Dezember 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ja. Dafür sind ja die beiden Tasten unter dem Mausrad.


 
Ich meinte die Mauseinstellungen im Spiel, also nicht über den Maustreiber (über die beiden DPI Tasten) sondern über die Spieleinstellungen.


----------



## SaPass (8. Dezember 2013)

In Spielen versuche ich immer, falls es irgendwie geht, die Windows-Einstellungen zu verwenden. Da ändere ich nix an der Sensitivity. BF3 bietet beispielsweise an, die Rohdaten der Maus zu verwenden.


----------



## raulduke467 (12. Dezember 2013)

Noch ne andere Frage, benutzt ihr Mausbungees bzw. was macht ihr, damit euch das Mauskabel nicht behindert?


----------



## SaPass (12. Dezember 2013)

Mausbungees brauch man nicht. Manche Leute klemmen sich das Kabel mit genau passender Länge unter den Monitor. Ich schaue, dass immer genug Kabel auf dem Schreibtisch ist. Ich bleibe eigentlich nie am Kabel hängen. Und ein Mausbungee brauch ich auch nicht.


----------

